# lonsdale weight bench- good for Reg Park 5x5



## jamesmacc (Jun 17, 2014)

browsing internet for a bench and barbell to start the Reg park beginer 5x5 and came across this http://www.sportsdirect.com/lonsdale-weight-bench-761398?colcode=76139869

do you think it would be suitable? odviously i need barbell and dumbells extra


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Only holds 30kg of weights, waste of space. If you have the room you should invest in a power rack, will last you for years without needing to keep upgrading.


----------

